
Show HN: HeavyNote – A note carries so much information - panzhangwang
https://heavynote.com/
======
panzhangwang
Hi HN,

Developer here. HeavyNote is a note-taking app which allows in-note structured
data, and runs SQL-like query against plain text notes.

Your feedback is very welcome, thanks.

